# N scale painting



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Got a few buildings on ebay finds in the mail.. some of them look nice.. some of them look "cheap" or not well built. For example plain white, unpainted, figures are unpainted, with just a gray room. How hard is it to touch up a plastic building with some paint to make it look better? Any specific paint will work? 
Tips? Tricks? These things are TINY lol.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Air brush and it's simple!
You can brush paint but won't get the same results!
I often buy cheap building kits then bash and paint them into something else!


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Any specifics on a small model air brush on the cheap?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Rattle cans and masking tape works for me. Just make sure you're using a flat finish paint.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I use a cheap pancake air compressor for the air.
I started with a cheap badger and have worked up it a Iwata, Eclipse.
Also use automotive touch up guns too!


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks guys.. so I dont have to be as delicate as I thought. 

A lot of the used stuff i got are missing chimneys.. any ideas on where to find/make chimney replacements? lol


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

deboardfam said:


> Thanks guys.. so I dont have to be as delicate as I thought.
> 
> A lot of the used stuff i got are missing chimneys.. any ideas on where to find/make chimney replacements? lol


Ask and ye shall receive.....

http://www.walthers.com/exec/search...rds=restrict&instock=Q&split=30&Submit=Search


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Awesome, am I missing something or do they not tell which scale they are?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You're missing something....the 4th column tells you the scale. I did the search specifically for N-scale chimneys so any of those should work for you.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

LOL thanks guys, this was about the time I had my migraine at work :-/ 
Now I see it.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

All of my models, HO and N, are painted used ones. I use standard Testor's off the shelf flat paints or gloss coated with a flat finish. It just takes a bit of patience and care and lifts the building above its stock look...


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Man shay those look good!


----------

